
Show HN: Introduce SQL to Kids - Rinum
https://rowsandtables.com
======
replwoacause
Cool idea! I’d like to see more games like this designed to introduce
technical concepts to newcomers.

~~~
Rinum
Thank you! I hope to one day be able to make a living out of making those
games

------
QuantumAphid
So data is the new gold... I'll stick with actual gold.

